# Anyone getting ready for Deer season?



## deepfried (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm an avid bowhunter and have been practicing more now that season is less then 2 months away. Any other homesteaders bow hunt or gun hunt? 

:darkbeer:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm always ready for deer season time. I'm in the woods every day several times in fact, Acorns have started fallinbg already this year. Hickory nuts are going on a month of falling now.
Most of the fawns have faded spots anbd are nearly as tall as mom.

 Al


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Son had some nice bucks on camera at the water tank before it rained.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

I bowhunt. I just qualified last weekend for the Urban Hunts here in ARkansas and went to the golf course and got permission to drive my truck down the road of the back 9 and hunt off #12. Woohoo. I killed 6 there last year.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't get around in the woods like I used to. Deer are so thick it isn't really hunting any more, just a game of waiting for the one I want. Turkeys are the same. Last evening, a big Tom came into the dooryard, fighting the chrome on the bumper. I have been watching the elk on my walks, checking out where they are, their trails and watering holes. I keep to the logging roads now, glassing from a distance....James


----------



## MNMamaBear (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh yeah!! Husband bow hunts and I have been working on obtaining my firearm safety certificate so I can get a license as well. Bow is tuned up, tags paid for, broadheads are ready. Just need the season to start!
He's been bow hunting for a few years now, strictly for meat, and processes the carcass by himself. I don't know if I will ever go out hunting on my own but I feel it's an important skill for me to learn. I will be helping him process any deer he gets this year, my first time butchering, so that should be interesting.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Bowhunting is three weeks away here.

The deer and the elk are getting ready. They are moving off the forest and onto our property. They know where to hide. Even the moose have move over the fence and into the wallow. They now only venture back across after dark and make sure they head home before sunset.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Season here starts next week. I'll probably my wait some time before I go. The Mosquitos and gnats are bad this year.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Even though I disagree with this type "so called hunting" ,this place sure has some BIG bucks behind those fence's.Dang,I can't even dream of buck's this size..Check them out and click the next's:shocked:

http://www.bestdeerhuntohio.com/photogallery.php?level=picture&id=1736


----------



## gotlabs (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm from SC, haven't hunted there in almost 10 yrs. My daughter started showing interest in hunting last season, so I started prepping our property in SC back in Apr/May. We've planted 3 times so far and have several nice bucks ad lots of small bucks and does on camera, needless to say..my daughter is eat up with buck fever. As for the previous comment about mosquitos and gnats being bad this year, I can't even describe how bad the mosquitos are this year at our place. My daughter has seen that there is a lot of work that goes into prepping for deer season.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

bow opens the 15th of sept , but that is to early , need a good frost first to kill the bugs off.

I haven't bow hunted in a number of years , when the kids came along , something had to go , and bow season was it.

my son could start mentored hunt this year but he only draws 35 pounds he needs to be at 45 or 50 before he can hunt with his bow.

I think we will take the muzzle loader out for some hunts maybe youth hunt , we need to get to the range and get him some more practice time. before the end of October when the first gun hunts start , I wish our muzzle loader season was before regular gun but it is right after.
but we can use the muzzle loader during any gun season.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh yea! And we aren't the only ones getting ready!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

deepfried said:


> I'm an avid bowhunter and have been practicing more now that season is less then 2 months away. Any other homesteaders bow hunt or gun hunt?
> 
> :darkbeer:


Really been dreamin' and skeamin'. I haven't bow hunted in quit a few years now. But I really want to go this fall and try to get one with my self-made bow. I made it several years ago and just have not been able to do any bowhunting for one reason or another. Hopefully this year. 

Deepfried, what county you live in? I live up in the N.E. corner in Delaware county.


----------



## tgp7799 (Dec 29, 2011)

I bow and gun hunt, just built a new shooting house and bought a new shotgun. Yea, I'm ready bow season opens Oct 1st. Been seeing a couple of nice bucks.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Of course I'm getting ready. I shoot a stick bow and practice every day or I don't have the confidence I need. I shoot 50 shots a day or more every morning when I get up. Crack of dawn. Some mornings 150 shots. Then I decide what to do with the rest of my day.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow Badger, I didn't realize you was into stick bow shooting. I'll have to come over sometime and see if all that practicing is working out for you. Did you make your own stick bow?


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Wow Badger, I didn't realize you was into stick bow shooting. I'll have to come over sometime and see if all that practicing is working out for you. Did you make your own stick bow?


No, It's a Martin Savannah. I fletch my own shafts though.


----------



## Pinetop Hunting (Aug 1, 2013)

Of course!!! We operate nearly 3k acres of hunting. Love it!!!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Was just shooting tonight. Just when I was ready to switch to a different arrow rest I hit my last 5 shots on 5 small circles the size of a baseball each. That is about how it works! 

At any rate, I will be out as often as possible. Does not look that great on our own land but I have scouted out some new stands on public land near us. There are literally millions of public acres to hunt around here. And with the bow, most of those acres are not hunted.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

Shot at 53 yds today. First time shooting past 40 this year. I only shot three times. I sure love my Hoyt Trykon.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking forward to hunting this year. Shotgun tho, possibly archery next year.
This year will be my boys first year hunting, I bought him his first shotgun for his birthday.
I honestly really would rather he get a deer than me get one, but I hope to get one too.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Doug Hodges said:


> Shot at 53 yds today. First time shooting past 40 this year. I only shot three times. I sure love my Hoyt Trykon.



@ 53 yds I think I would be happy to hit the target anywhere! :hohum:

I never shoot much past 20 yds. But my old bow is not the best either.


----------



## Doug Hodges (Jul 22, 2013)

MichaelZ said:


> @ 53 yds I think I would be happy to hit the target anywhere! :hohum:
> 
> I never shoot much past 20 yds. But my old bow is not the best either.


I don't shoot past 30. But I like to show off. Lol


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

I am really not a deer hunter---did set in BIL's stand on my property twice last year(BIL hunts my property). But I do have to get ready for Deer Season opening, by stocking my shelves with CB equipment(I sell and repair CB equipment) that these guys use to stay in contact while dog driving. Deer Season is my busiest time. Some of them will bring me a piece of deer meat so I get to eat plenty. Last year one Guy had a whole deer iced down in his cooler when he came by and I mention if he gets extra to remember me----he gave me the whole deer. I keep my big cooler at my shop and plenty of ice "Just in Case".


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Just got some winter rye planted in a small 1500 sq ft plot last night. Now hoping for rain or my son and I will be doing some serious water hauling and hand watering! This should green up and stay green up to December - a real plus up here when everything else is dead and brown in late fall.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

My husband makes Longbows and Recurves for a full time J.O.B. He shoots year round and is an awesome instinctive shot with his bows! He is gearing up by "Growing His Beard" ha ha ....no seriously, he is all set, literally shoots everyday and has hunting grounds sorted, his pack gear, sharp knives, wears wool and ready to go. ~Chris P.S. If you'd like to check out his bows (and my camo wool) www.twotracksbow.com


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Two Tracks - I just visited your web site - You guys do awesome work! I'll keep you in mind for my future purchases.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Badger said:


> No, It's a Martin Savannah. I fletch my own shafts though.


I've made my own bow out of a Mulberry tree but I've never made authentic wooden arrows. Except for buying shafts, arrowheads, and fletches from a cataloge company and assembling them myself. I do have a feather chopper to make my own fletches and have made a few out of turkey feathers. They look great. If you aquire some turkey wings let me make you some.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I drive a school bus and last week early one morning I come upon 3 huge bucks that were hanging out together. Where? On posted land!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Always preparing for deer season. I even plant crops to direct their movements.

But this year, I am drawn for mule deer, and moose in our zone, and so I probably will not even try for whitetails. 1200 lbs of moose on the ground should be enough. lol.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

about 90 days ago I planted 2.5 acres in cow peas mostly as a cover crop to condition the soil and choke out the weeds for my fall gardening. The deer have loved it and my neighbor counted 10 deer yesterday eating the tops off the bean plants. As long as the deer are getting fat and leaving manure on my garden, I'm happy with the trade.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Farmerdale, Sounds like you got it figured out, very good. Hope you get that Moose and a Muley...You'll have to post photo's, I'm envious....~Chris


----------



## MikeG49 (Aug 22, 2012)

A couple months ago I picked up a bow for the first time in a few years. I've always rifle hunted but havent had the time for bow in awhile. I was nervous I'd need a lot of work before taking a shot at a deer with a bow (It'd be too irresponsible shooting at an animal if you're a lousy shot). Luckily it was like riding a bike and after a few dozen shots I was as sharp as ever. ANd that just added a few weeks to deer season!


----------



## a'ightthen (Mar 17, 2012)

vicker said:


> Season here starts next week. I'll probably my wait some time before I go. The Mosquitos and gnats are bad this year.



That's so true.

In 1986, the wife of one year ( 28 now) took my desire to the family. They set me up with the meanest Hoyt Eastman of the time. AL arrows galore, Ugly Butt and all for my bday!

I set in on it and got dang good ... solid and content in my abilities.

Went off to South GA ( hunting club that I joined to just get away) for the opening ..... it became the most miserable day of my life spent outdoors.

Skeeters, chiggers, rattlers ... 90+. Sitting in a stand of pines sweating my arss off.

Came back home, put the bow under the bed and left it there. Every few years I tend to pull it out and shoot a few .... but then it goes back under.

Saw a nice buck last week in velvet, cut a field or 2 and set a cam Monday ... found this pic this morn ...










As good a bait as exists 


Been cutting lanes, trails, paths this morning ... time draws nigh


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I usually deer hunt in Delaware where I live, then go to WV and PA for rifle season, but not this year , I just had open heart and bypass surgery so I am taking this year off, Dr's orders.......


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Tough news from the Doc for sure Ron....been there before, and I hope you can soon return to the stand.

Opens in 3 days here....I'm ready for another great season.

Shoot straight and may the track be a easy one for you all.

brownegg


----------

